# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα >  Προβλημα με ηλεκτρικη κουζινα

## ντακοτας

Χρονια Πολλα παιδια Καλα Χριστουγεννα και Ευτυχισμενο το Νεο Ετος

Θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας.
Ανεξηγητα η ηλεκτρικη κουζινα παρουσιασε προβλημα. Δεν λειτουργει ο φουρνος. Δεν ζεσταινει καθολου, ουτε το γκριλ, ουτε οι πανω και κατω αντιστασεις. Δεν αναβει το εσωτερικο φως. 
Επισης απο τις τεσσερεις (εξωτερικες) εστιες λειτουργουν μονο οι δυο οι δεξιες.
Η συσκευη δεν ειχε παρουσιασει καμμια βλαβη μεχρι χθες.
Η κουζινα ειναι σχεδον αδουλευτη (ελαχιστη χρηση του φουρνου) και οι εστιες ποτε δεν εχουν δουλεψει στο 100% 
Η κουζινα ειναι Kelvinator (απλου τυπου)
Το προβλημα δημιουργηθηκε οταν εβαλα απο βραδυς να αποψυξω (με σβηστο και κλειστη την πορτα του φουρνου) ενα μεγαλο μπουτι κρεας.
Την επομενη μερα το πρωι τρεμοεσβηνε ενα απο τα δυο ενδεικτικα λαμπακια λειτουργιας (του φουρνου). Απο κεινη την ωρα η κουζινα παρεδωσε πνευμα.
Αφησα αρκετες ωρες την πορτα του φουρνου ανοιχτη να φυγει η εσωτερικη υγρασια, και αφου ειδα οτι δεν λειτουργει, τοποθετησα ενα αεροθερμο μεσα στην κουζινα για αρκετη ωρα χωρις κανενα αποτελεσμα.

Υπεθεσα οτι ισως το ολο μπλοκαρισμα μπορει και να οφειλεται (εσκεμμενα) σε καμενη λαμπα.
Ελυσα ολη την κουζινα για γενικο οπτικο ελεγχο, μετρησα τις <<καμμενες>> λαμπες που μονο καμμενες δεν ηταν, εβγαλα και λιπανα ολες τις φυσσες (ηταν στεγνες καθαρες και χωρις σκουριες και αλατα, οπως και οι διακοπτες) τα καλωδια ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.

Παρολο που εχω μια καλη εξοικιωση με ηλεκτρονικες (δικες μου) κατασκευες, απο ηλεκτρικες συσκευες δεν γνωριζω και πολλα.
Εψαξα μεσω ιντερνετ να βρω καποιο σχεδιαγραμμα ηλεκτρικης κουζινας μηπως και με βοηθησει, δεν βρηκα τιποτα.

Αυτο που τραβηξε την προσοχη μου χωρις να ξερω τι ειναι (δεν το αποσυναρμολογησα) ειναι ενα μικρο στρογγυλο διαμετρου 1 cm με υψος 1cm (πιασμενο πανω σε ενα λαμακι στο πισω μερος της κουζινας) απο το οποιο φευγουν 2 φυσακια. Τι σκ#τ# ειναι αυτο δεν ξερω!

Το πρωι θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες.
Οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει καλο θα κανει, δεν ειμαι για απροβλεπτα εξοδα αυτο τον καιρο  :Cursing: 

Ευχαριστω για την φιλοξενεια

----------


## gep58

Αγαπητέ Νίκο,

η πιο απλή ερώτηση είναι αν πείραξε κανείς τον προγραμματιστή της κουζίνας...

gep58

----------


## ντακοτας

Δεν εχει προγραμματισμο, ειναι το πιο απλο μοντελο. Μηπως εχει καπου στο κυκλωμα καμμια κρυμμενη ασφαλειοθηκη? Εχουν ασφαλειοθηκες οι κουζινες?

----------


## gep58

Όχι εσωτερικές ασφάλειες δεν έχουν.
Άλλη μια ερώτηση... συνδέεται σε μονοφασικό ή τριφασικό δίκτυο;




> Αυτο που τραβηξε την προσοχη μου χωρις να ξερω τι ειναι (δεν το αποσυναρμολογησα) ειναι ενα μικρο στρογγυλο διαμετρου 1 cm με υψος 1cm (πιασμενο πανω σε ενα λαμακι στο πισω μερος της κουζινας) απο το οποιο φευγουν 2 φυσακια.


Μπορείς να το δείξεις με φωτογραφία ;

gep58

----------


## ts0gl1s

Η δική μου ερώτηση είναι μήπως έχεις κανένα ποντικάκι?

----------


## ντακοτας

Το δικτυο ειναι μονοφασικο.
Ποντικακια οχι ευτυχως (στο μεσα μερος ειναι κυριολεκτικα ολα ανεπαφα και πεντακαθαρα)
Μερικες φωτογραφιες (τραβηξα οσο καλυτερα μπορουσα)
Διακρινεται (ημιαγωγος???) με τα δυο φυσσακια.
(Τωρα που ειδα τη φωτογραφια διακρινονται καποια χαραχτηριστικα. Με γυμνο ματι δεν μπορω να το δω λογω περιορισμενου χωρου. Πρεπει να το αφαιρεσω)

----------


## ντακοτας

Τα χαραχτηριστικα που αναγραφει στο πλαι
1751 47-02
Στο επανω μερος
1a (3)/250- Τ175R 
ELTH
TYPE 26WP

----------


## mariosm

Αυτο ειναι θερμικος διακοπτης. Διακοπτει το κυκλωμα σε συγκεκριμενη θερμοκρασια.

----------


## mystaki g

{{{Αφησα αρκετες ωρες την πορτα του φουρνου ανοιχτη να φυγει η εσωτερικη υγρασια, και αφου ειδα οτι δεν λειτουργει, τοποθετησα ενα αεροθερμο μεσα στην κουζινα για αρκετη ωρα χωρις κανενα αποτελεσμα.}}}

Εγω ενα εχω καταλαβει οτι με τα ηλεκτρονικα δεν εχεις καμια σχεση.και πες τι θα γινει με το φορουμ οταν θα εχουμε τετοια θεματα σαν το δικο σου.θα πεις τι κακος που ειναι ο ποντοιος;-------αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου και νομιζω οτι εναι σωστη.

----------


## ντακοτας

Παιδια ευχαριστω, δουλευει κανονικα τωρα. Ειχε δυο σφραγισμενες φυσσες τις οποιες ελυσα και καθαρισα και λειτουργει οπως πρωτα.
Ευχαριστω και Καλες γιορτες σε Ολους

Καλες Γιορτες φιλε mystaki g
Αποψη σου και σεβαστη.
Και παλι ευχαριστω

----------


## mystaki g

> Καλες Γιορτες φιλε mystaki g
> Αποψη σου και σεβαστη.
> Και παλι ευχαριστω


 καλες γιορτες και σε σενα.οτι τα καταφερες μονο σου αυτο ειναι ευχαριστο.

----------


## szaf

επαναφέρω το θέμα μιας και έχω και γω πρόβλημα με την κουζίνα.
Δεν ζεσταίνει καθόλου, σε κανένα πρόγραμμα. Το λαμπάκι της θερμοκρασίας μόλις γυρίζω το διακόπτη δεν ανάβει. 
ο θερμοστάτης πρέπει να είναι εντάξει γιατί ακούγεται μόλις γυρνάει ο διακόπτης. 
Τα μάτια της κουζίνας, ο αέρας και το φως δουλέυουν κανονικά.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έτυχε να καούν μαζί και οι δύο αντιστάσεις;

----------


## FILMAN

Το ρολόι είναι ρυθμισμένο; Αν όχι, ο φούρνος δεν θα ανάβει.

----------


## KATIR

> επαναφέρω το θέμα μιας και έχω και γω πρόβλημα με την κουζίνα.
> Δεν ζεσταίνει καθόλου, σε κανένα πρόγραμμα. Το λαμπάκι της θερμοκρασίας μόλις γυρίζω το διακόπτη δεν ανάβει. 
> ο θερμοστάτης πρέπει να είναι εντάξει γιατί ακούγεται μόλις γυρνάει ο διακόπτης. 
> Τα μάτια της κουζίνας, ο αέρας και το φως δουλέυουν κανονικά.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έτυχε να καούν μαζί και οι δύο αντιστάσεις;


 αν δουλευουν τα ματια τοτε κατα 99% εχεισ προβλημα με το ρολοι αλλα παιζει ρολο τη γεννιασ ειναι η κουζινα

----------

